

Vimeo's Net Neutrality Letter to the FCC [pdf] - app
https://vimeo.com/assets/downloads/press_releases/07152014-vimeo_fcc_letter.pdf

======
app
There's an associated blog post too:
[https://vimeo.com/blog/post:640](https://vimeo.com/blog/post:640)

